
UK gov't to demand backdoors, give prison sentences for disclosing them - gmac
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/11/snoopers-charter-uk-govt-can-demand-backdoors-give-prison-sentences-for-disclosing-them/
======
eveningcoffee
British people proudly building their own Stalinist Stasi Society.

Nothing to see here folks, move along, move along.

Edit: I see this as expression of huge fear about possible conspiracy. The
question is: who they think are the conspirators.

~~~
SixSigma
I take exception to that. I am "British people" and consider the proposals
outrageous.

The only ray of hope is the reasonable test but that can only be decided in
court. That makes this very poor legislation and hopefully struck down in The
Lords on that basis if not for any other reason.

------
elcct
This is brilliant for criminals. If they get to exploit those gov't backdoors,
there will be no way to prosecute them right?

------
bediger4000
This is going to make life very hard for UK security companies and
researchers. Suppose you find a backdoor in router code. Do you disclose the
problem, or not? That backdoor just might be the Official GCHQ Backdoor, and
you're in danger of harsh UK prison sentence.

